

Thoughtful programming and Forth - karim
http://www.ultratechnology.com/forth.htm

======
triplefox
I think the philosophy expressed here is true regardless of the language
you're programming with. Where Chuck Moore differs is that he has attacked the
inefficiencies at the lowest possible levels where the rest of us grin and
bear it.

